
A sneak peek at Elixir 1.10 - arparthasarathi
http://devonestes.com/sneak-peek-at-elixir-1-10
======
etxm
I love that the changes are getting boring. I can’t really think of much more
I’d like to see in the standard libraries.

Looking forward to a single Logger!

